# Worse then Chevy



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

...................................was on local craigslist.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

salter looks to big. 

and DAM :laughing:


----------



## V_Scapes (Jan 1, 2011)

I saw that last week...that thing must have been a salt truck from day 1.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

that frame broke from rust, chevy frames are a different story


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

when i worked for the landscaper we had a 95 dodge dump. We had to keep the frame clean. from what i remember the frame was c shaped so the salt crap was always sitting in the frame. just a bad frame design.


----------



## vinnys (Mar 9, 2007)

That is the new snow plow prep package. Front is for pushing up hill and rear is for salting down hill. Very ingenious design..


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

Had a 98 ram come in today with a rotted frame!


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Is that real? The front fenders and the box look stretched or blurred as if someone photoshoped the pic. I dont doubt it can happen but that pic looks funny to me.

What did they want for it?


----------



## wideout (Nov 18, 2009)

I do beleive ive seen a pic of a chevy on here with a bent frame to!


----------



## cwby_ram (Jan 15, 2011)

wideout;1253740 said:


> I do beleive ive seen a pic of a chevy on here with a bent frame to!


It was bent the other way. They'd make a great team!


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

sno commander;1253390 said:


> that frame broke from rust, chevy frames are a different story


x2

I know of a 94 3500 Cab and Chassis that one side of the frame rusted through and the other side got very thin on.
And I know of a 95 3500 Cab and Chassis that was doing the same thing. You could poke through the passengers side of the frame very easy with a screw driver.
Both rusted through right under the backs of the cabs (regular cab trucks), both were flatbeds and farm trucks from day 1. The 94 got traded in, the 95 is just used around the farm now, the frame is so thin that trying to weld metal supports to it just causes the frame to burn though.


----------



## cwby_ram (Jan 15, 2011)

Mark13;1253848 said:


> x2
> 
> I know of a 94 3500 Cab and Chassis that one side of the frame rusted through and the other side got very thin on.
> And I know of a 95 3500 Cab and Chassis that was doing the same thing. You could poke through the passengers side of the frame very easy with a screw driver.
> Both rusted through right under the backs of the cabs (regular cab trucks), both were flatbeds and farm trucks from day 1. The 94 got traded in, the 95 is just used around the farm now, the frame is so thin that trying to weld metal supports to it just causes the frame to burn though.


Guess it might be worth a look at mine soon! I sure hope that's not what I find!


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

At least these are mid 90s trucks and not 2007s with low mileage.


----------



## cwby_ram (Jan 15, 2011)

plowguy43;1254020 said:


> At least these are mid 90s trucks and not 2007s with low mileage.


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

NBI Lawn;1253524 said:


> Is that real? The front fenders and the box look stretched or blurred as if someone photoshoped the pic. I dont doubt it can happen but that pic looks funny to me.
> 
> What did they want for it?


$600 for it i think


----------



## cwby_ram (Jan 15, 2011)

The salter might be worth that!


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Found it http://newjersey.craigslist.org/cto/2192371576.html


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

That salter is huge!


----------



## cwby_ram (Jan 15, 2011)

NBI Lawn;1254375 said:


> Found it http://newjersey.craigslist.org/cto/2192371576.html


Guess the salter isn't for sale.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

cwby_ram;1254394 said:


> Guess the salter isn't for sale.


ya he is prob going to install it in a 1/2 ton truck soon. :laughing:

and ford on here few weeks ago did the frame hinge split .


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

The frames will rot the bottom flange and start to crack from there. Typicially only on the long box trucks and the ones which were worked to death from day one.


----------



## boblamp (Jan 16, 2011)

Midwest BuildIt Inc;1253426 said:


> when i worked for the landscaper we had a 95 dodge dump. We had to keep the frame clean. from what i remember the frame was c shaped so the salt crap was always sitting in the frame. just a bad frame design.


It's a common design. My 2000 F150 7700 has a boxed frame but most truck frames are the C channel design. Check out the Ford web site for specs on the 2011 F350. It runs a C channel frame


----------



## snyder1924 (Jan 8, 2011)

parking a truck on limestone can also be corrosive to the frame as my Uncle expierenced on his 
'98 1500.


----------

